# Four way with occupancy sensor????



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Jmohl said:


> O.k. guys, time to ask what may be a dumb azz question... Plant manager tasked me to research and install occupancy sensors in the office and restroom areas of the plant. Most of the offices should be pretty easy as there are two circuits for reduced lighting and only control a small office so my thoughts on that are a area occ. sensor on line side for both switch legs... the fun part is the main office area... It has a four way switch setup on all the light segments.. additionally, the area is too big for switchplate occ. sensors. Thoughts????:confused1:


86 all the switches and put in ceiling sensors.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

What about the requirement that the lighting levels be able to be reduced either by turning off fixtures or tubes within a multi tube fixture?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Jmohl said:


> What about the requirement that the lighting levels be able to be reduced either by turning off fixtures or tubes within a multi tube fixture?


so just make the ceiling sensor feed the switches. If someone comes into the room, the sensor picks them up and sends power to the switches.

Panel ->Ceiling sensor -> Switches -> Lights.

wattstopper makes all kinds of that stuff. A sensor and a relay (power pack) with some t-stat wire between them. The power pack is normally open, then when the sensor picks you up it closes the relay and sends power down the load side to the switches.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

You could also install fixture mount sensor on one fixture that is located in optimal location and feed multiple fixtures from it.

If you're going with ceiling/fixture type, you'll have to choose between passive infrared(the most common), ultrasonic, or dual technology depending on the configuration of the space.


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

you are right. we can choose the source depends on needed intensity.


----------

